
Uber tracked iPhone users after they deleted the app - ArtonBej
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/23/new-york-times-digital-uberas-ceo-plays-with-fire.html
======
wand3r
It does not explain how they tracked users after their code was removed from
the device. How do you think this was accomplished?

~~~
pedalpete
I had assumed it was shoddy reporting, but apparently this gives some details
on the process.

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/23/uber-responds-to-report-
th...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/23/uber-responds-to-report-that-it-
tracked-users-who-deleted-its-app/)

~~~
wand3r
Thanks. Assumed it was something like fingerprint in. Techcrunch says it was
more tracking of uninstall then reinstall than tracking while the app was not
installed. They apparently geofenced Cupertino and used deprecated apis to get
the device serial number but other Apple offices outside Cupertino detetected
the unauthorized tracking.

------
greenyoda
Lots of discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14178397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14178397)

